
Free Full Featured CSS Framework: BlueTrip - shahzadvu
http://guidesigner.net/casecade-style-sheet/free-full-featured-css-framework-bluetrip/
======
Brentley_11
Here is an actual link to the framework if anyone is interested:
<http://bluetrip.org/>

------
teilo
I use a variant of this, for the sole reason that it provides a reasonably
flexible grid system that is very easy to use, keeps everything proportional
and consistent, and works in all modern browsers.

I don't enjoy spending lots of time tweaking CSS for each site individually,
when I can just throw it on a grid and have it looks great.

------
bjclark
It's free? What a deal!

------
csomar
In my opinion CSS isn't that complicated to use a framework, but that still a
good thing if people always upgrade other frameworks and merge them to create
a more powerful one!

